

Best Vim Tips - epall
http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Best_Vim_Tips

======
mlLK
Good post, I'm (more or less) an emacs guy, but vimtutor + this + 1 to 2 days
of my time might certainly convince me of switching to vim.

(warning, by no means am I trying to instigate yet another emacs vs vim thread
but here I go)

Not to hate on emacs, since it has served me well as an advanced editor for
the past year or so, but I sometimes feel so lost in its sea of features and a
never-ending config file that I often end up saying to myself "If I only I
could take the time to learn lisp maybe I could _really_ start using emacs
that way it should be used", nevertheless, learning vim versus learning lisp
is certainly more cost-effective for my time.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Note that VIMScript has grown into a pretty nice extension language for Vim in
Vim 7.2.

~~~
dan00
I really love vim, but Vimscript is imho braindead. Yes, you can do pretty
much everything in it, but it's an example of a very poor language design.
Perhaps not even Perl can beat it in its manifold syntax.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Well, VIMScript was not "designed". It kind of grew all over the place.

------
10ren
tab completion also works for help: it cycles through all help keywords that
contain the present text (not just suffixes, as in normal tab-completion). eg.
try

    
    
        :he lvis
    

and press tab.

I like the inline arithmetic:

    
    
        CTRL-R=5*5
    

Note the "=" comes first. I just discovered that "CTRL-R5" inserts that line
from your cut-and-paste history (or something).

~~~
321abc
CTRL-R inserts from the register that follows it.

See :help i_CTRL-R and :help registers

------
psadauskas
Wow, I didn't know about several of these. Thanks for this!

------
321abc
This is just the tip of the iceberg.

